# Dambuster recreation circa 2010 /icepilots



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2012)

on PBS this evening old Arne sure can drive that C54 
NOVA | Bombing Hitler's Dams


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2012)

Part of that was filmed here though I never knew it at the time until I watched the show.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> That was filmed here though I never knew it at the time until I watched the show.


Its been played here on History.ca but I'm almost positive the guys down south haven't seen it


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't know the states hadn't seen it. I think I saw it in Sept. or there abouts


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> I didn't know the states hadn't seen it. I think I saw it in Sept. or there abouts


Thats why I'm trying to tell them 
NOVA | Bombing Hitler's Dams


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoa, THANKS for the heads up!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 12, 2012)

I just finished watching it on Nova. Excellent show! It's amazing that DC-4 pilot hit the center block on the dam with an X painted on it. Fantastic flying!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Saw that on the local PBS in Minneapolis last night. Pretty good show. PBS also has a shwo called Secrets of the Dead that covered the raids. They had more detail on the training of the aircrews for the dam busting missions.

Next week on Nova (same PBS station, same PBS time) they are showing RAF Photo-Recon units and how they photographed Nazi weapons sites


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2013)

Old Arnie passed away May 2012. Tonights Ice Pilots episode ended with Buffalo flying his ashes to Yellowknife for a remembrance service and ash scattering.
For part of the flight back to Yellowknife, the urn with his ashes flew in the pilots seat c/w headset. Very moving.

Ice Pilots' Arnie Schreder dies - Arts Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## RAGMAN (Jan 18, 2013)

i was just going to say that


----------

